# DNP Source



## HARR1SONS (May 15, 2016)

Hi Guy's Based in the UK,  Searching for a reliable DNP Source,  (D) No longer ships to uk,   

Any help Greatly appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## stonetag (May 15, 2016)

I thought we didn't do that here. I think you could buy you some Decon and get the same effect. That would be rat killer if you didn't know.


----------



## mickems (May 15, 2016)

Have you tried DNP Dawg? He's the best.


----------



## HARR1SONS (May 15, 2016)

Thought it was a known fact dawg,   was a scammer!  he's had nothing but poor reviews


----------



## Tren4Life (May 15, 2016)

What exactly is DNP anyway ?


----------



## Spongy (May 16, 2016)

HARR1SONS said:


> Thought it was a known fact dawg,   was a scammer!  he's had nothing but poor reviews


  fairly confident mickems was joking though I could see how some newer members might think he was serious.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2016)

HARR1SONS said:


> Thought it was a known fact dawg,   was a scammer!  he's had nothing but poor reviews



He was kidding. That asshole used to hang around here trying to hawk his shit but we ran him the hell out. Dude was a doosh.


----------

